# 2007 drum run weekend pics (continued)..



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

friday night red 8:30 p.m. (whiting head/casted bait)









saturday double hook-up 4:00 p.m. 1 of 2 (whiting head/casted)









2 of 2 (whiting head/casted)









kristin fighting the fourth red saturday 6:30 p.m.(whiting head/casted)

















saturday night 5th red 10:30 p.m.(whiting head/casted)









pic of jbrads son "Colton" who helped me reel in one of the reds









total no drums, 5 bullreds...all caught on whiting,casted

take care,
rodney


----------



## Ol'Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like a blast !!!!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet. We enjoyed meeting y'all!!


Ty


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

congrats man....good meeting yall


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*Nice report. Looks like the Whiting heads were the ticket for the reds*


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

We hammered them Friday evening from 4:30-5:30 from the yak about 300 yds. out! 10 reds caught by 4 of us!

Wife caught 3 herself. They were hitting mullet. Here's a few pics.

We had 4 hooked up at once. 

Ty


----------



## ontheborder77 (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks like I need to get me a kayak. Nice pics!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great pics gang........


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

nice fish... be careful with waders in the surf.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> nice fish... be careful with waders in the surf.


very good suggestion......


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Neoprene waders float.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> nice fish... be careful with waders in the surf.


we are always careful when wearing waders in the surf...it's not like we go swimming and have them fill up



bigfost said:


> Neoprene waders float.


thats too funny bigfost....actually they do, everytime i get about waist high i tend to start floating


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

rod dawg said:


> thats too funny bigfost....actually they do, everytime i get about waist high i tend to start floating


Rodney, there's not nearly as much of you as there is of me, and mine will float me if I crash and burn.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Feb 10, 2007)

why be careful with waders in surf???? I dont get it???


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

ratherbfishin said:


> why be careful with waders in surf???? I dont get it???


wave can swamp you and fill up your waders. you could drown


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Congrats on all the reds and thanks for the pics. Especially "Colton's " Red.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I think most people are referring to the old style waders that are rubber only. Neopream will float you like a cork even with water in them. I saw this demonstrated on the OLN channel.


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Whoo i was fricken out, I thought my screen name got highjacked. Floating wadders a scary thought if fishing out of slp. Rod dawg great post on the bull run.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Great pics thanks for sharing them


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice pics! Glad you guys got em'!


----------

